# Favorite dog shampoo



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kinda a silly question, but just thought I would ask...What is your favorite dog shampoo? 

Do you take your dog to a place that bathes them for you?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Virbac-Etiderm My vet recommended it when Sully was a pup and I stuck with it. It's awesome. I always bath him at home.

ETIDERM SHAMPOO


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

My favorite is Earthbath. I use their shampoo and their cream rinse conditioner. I only bathe my girl once a month or 2. In between baths I use their puppy wipes. It smells amazing and it is good for dogs that may suffer from allergies. You can find these products at Petco


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I bathe my dogs at home as well and I prefer to use Apple Cider Vinegar and a tiny bit of Seventh Generation dish soap(it's non-toxic) and I have great results! Sometimes I even rub coconut oil in and then rinse really well. 
But if I had to choose a Shampoo, I also like EarthBath -- it's always been a great product available to the public. I used to be a groomer and there are some really nice ones available to groomers, but I'd say EarthBath or Isle of Dogs are my favorite, especially for dogs with thick fur and an undercoat. Bully breed dogs don't really need conditioners  trying to help you save some $$$


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

^ thank you!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been using Burts bees for dogs. I actually like it a lot. Soft coats not tpo.expwnsive and smells good 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I bathe my dogs at home as well and I prefer to use Apple Cider Vinegar and a tiny bit of Seventh Generation dish soap(it's non-toxic) and I have great results! Sometimes I even rub coconut oil in and then rinse really well.
> But if I had to choose a Shampoo, I also like EarthBath -- it's always been a great product available to the public. I used to be a groomer and there are some really nice ones available to groomers, but I'd say EarthBath or Isle of Dogs are my favorite, especially for dogs with thick fur and an undercoat. Bully breed dogs don't really need conditioners  trying to help you save some $$$


daggon Coach! You and me are neck and neck lol.. Great minds I guess :woof:

I also use apple cider vin and I use an oatmeal soap,


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a hard time finding something that worked for Mel, he has grain allergies and a LOT of the shampoos have oatmeal in them. I make my own now, but I modeled it after: Natural Organic Herbal Shampoo for Dogs - Dr. Harvey's

Mine I make is:

Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Olive Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Organic Aloe Vera, Vegetable Glycerine, Organic Chamomile Extract, Organic Stinging Nettles Extract, Organic Sage Extract, Organic Hops Extract, St. John's Wort Extract, , Lavender Oil, Organic Rosemary Extract I couldn't find a few of the things in the ingredients list of the dr harvey's so I just leave them off. Buying the extracts is a lot of money, but you only use a few drops to make a whole batch so its not that bad in the long run


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well make a batch and send me a bottle then...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I use the pet head pink bottle mixed with tear free baby shampoo. It smells amazing. None of my dogs have had a reaction to it yet and they all smell like mini me's since I used the bed head products.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well make a batch and send me a bottle then...


PM me your address 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

What do you use for dry skin/dandruff?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

carbel25 said:


> What do you use for dry skin/dandruff?


coconut oil is great for skin and coats.


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate your opinions and help


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

When using acv do I use straight acv or cut it with something because im looking to start using different shampoos to see what works the best for my dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LamLam (Feb 9, 2014)

When my pup is healthy I use Dr Bronners Baby soap, followed up with Coconut oil to moisturize  When he was really small and had allergy issues, I used raw Manuka honey with UMF 15+ or higher on wet skin, but that would be really expensive if you didn't live where I live. Worked great though!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I usually mix the ACV in a spray bottle with 50/50 water/ACV and I spray them down.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Pricey, but I use Burt's Bees Hypoallergenic with great success.

Between the Orijen kibble and this...my pup's coat can't get much shinier up:upruns: (no joke)

Coach, I have a whole bottle of ACV w/the mother in my cabinet and I periodically pour a little in her water bowl each week (but get a dirty look as I do it lol). She's not a fan of the taste. I've never thought of making a a spray wash 50/50 with water though! How do the pups smell afterwards? I would think the diluted ACV smell wouldn't linger too long aye?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well since I rinse them off after the spray/rub down there is no smell  but you can use the same spray for a natural flea and tick repellant! I normally use peppermint oil or lemon grass oil mixed with water in a spray bottle as a repellant but I know lots of folks use the ACV spray...

I recently started using this as a shampoo and I LOVE IT, or Dr Bronners is good too if you want to use a shampoo. The Seventh Generation dish soap is good because it has no toxins in it like regular dish soap does. Anyway here is my new dog wash and it's just awesome  smells amazing too!

That Burt's Bee wash looks like it smells good, I'd use it because their products don't contain funk...


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


>


Forget the pups...I WANT to use that shampoo! Haha!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha! I use it as well


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

<< Dawn. The blue stuff. I have never seen the white on Apollo so white after using regular dog shampoos. Down side its a pain to rinse out. I've been tempted to use ACV/Water afterwords.


----------

